# What species is this ooth from?



## Mettler (May 27, 2007)

Hi chaps. What kind of ooth is this? It's laid by the other species of mantid that I've observed in New Zealand.

This species is slightly smaller and darker green than the mantids I've posted so far, and also look different in shape. They're rarer too. The wings on both male and female extend the full length of the body, and the head is a lot more triangular. Also, the head's mounted differently, and the mantid typically tucks its chin down against its neck. On the inside of its raptorials it has some yellows, reds and blues, but are only visible when it has them extended.

This species is more cautious and skittish, but can still be handled &amp; demonstrates just as much curiosity as other mantids. Sorry I couldn't get a pic of it, I didn't have a digital camera when I still had a living female of this species.

Here is the ooth:












And here are two of their ooths next to an ooth from the other species:


----------



## Mettler (May 27, 2007)

Ok I've found out it comes from the Orthodera Novaezealandiae, which is actually New Zealand's native species of mantis... they're a cool looking mantis with a distinctive blue spot on the inside of their raptorials, but only grow to 40mm in length.


----------



## OGIGA (May 27, 2007)

Hmm, I think I like that arm!


----------

